# Solved: AOL Email will not leave our Exchange Server 2003



## otherwayne (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello all,

For some reason we are not able to email to aol.com accounts. I know it is on our side, but not sure how to allow our users to email to [email protected]. Here is the return message:

Reporting-MTA: dns;mail.company.com

Final-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
Action: delayed
Status: 4.4.7
Will-Retry-Until: Sun, 27 May 2007 14:43:23 -0500
X-Display-Name: [email protected]

Is there a way to allow specific domains to be emailed?

Thanks


----------



## wooonelly (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you found a solution to this. I am getting the exact same error.


----------



## otherwayne (Feb 15, 2007)

Nope...not yet.


----------



## wooonelly (Jun 11, 2007)

Hope this helps. I didn't think it was on our end. I think this verifies it. I also noticed that when we get this result, there are multiple recipients for the email.

Numeric Code: 4.4.7

Possible Cause: The message in the queue has expired. The sending server tried to relay or deliver the message, but the action was not completed before the message expiration time occurred. This NDR may also indicate that a message header limit has been reached on a remote server or that some other protocol timeout occurred during communication with the remote server. 
Troubleshooting: This code typically indicates an issue on the receiving server. Verify the validity of the recipient address, and verify that the receiving server is configured to receive messages correctly. You may have to reduce the number of recipients in the header of the message for the host that you are receiving this NDR from. If you resend the message, it is placed in the queue again. If the receiving server is on line, the message is delivered.

I got this from microsoft

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/284204


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

AOL is famous for blacklisting about everything. I would check with them first to see if your domain has been blacklisted.


----------



## Glate (Jun 28, 2007)

There's two things you need to do.

1. Make sure that you have a PTR (reverse) DNS record for your mail server. If you don't have one AOL will not accept your mail. It does not have to match the A used for your mail server or your MX record, and doesn't have to make sense.. you just have to have one.

2. Simple troubleshooting steps will tell you exactly what the problem is

From a command prompt (red bits are responses)

c:\nslookup
>set type=mx
>aol.com

Server: Glate's Server
Address: 172.19.0.33

Non-authoritative answer:
aol.com MX preference = 15, mail exchanger = mailin-08.mx.aol.com

>exit

C:\telnet mailin-08.mx.aol.com 25

220-rly-mf08.mail.aol.com ESMTP mail_relay_in-mf08.3; Thu, 28 Jun 2007 12:13:45
-0400
220-America Online (AOL) and its affiliated companies do not
220- authorize the use of its proprietary computers and computer
220- networks to accept, transmit, or distribute unsolicited bulk
220- e-mail sent from the internet. Effective immediately: AOL
220- may no longer accept connections from IP addresses which
220 have no reverse-DNS (PTR record) assigned.
HELO GLATE
250 rly-mf08.mail.aol.com OK
mail from: <[email protected]>
250 OK
rcpt to: <[email protected]>
250 OK
data
354 START MAIL INPUT, END WITH "." ON A LINE BY ITSELF
this is a test
.
421-: (RLY:CH) http://postmaster.info.aol.com/errors/554rlych.html
421 SERVICE NOT AVAILABLE

This is the error I received, yours may be different obviously.. upon visiting the website it tells me that my IP address "has generated AOL member complaints and your mail system may be compromised due to a virus or other security related issue"

Which is BS, but at least now I know how to fix.. hope this helps..


----------



## otherwayne (Feb 15, 2007)

Glate. Thanks for the help but I am not receiving a response from the telnet. Here is what i get:

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.IRCMASTERSERVER>nslookup
Default Server: ircmasterserver
Address: 192.168.1.1

> set type=mx
> aol.com
Server: ircmasterserver
Address: 192.168.1.1

Non-authoritative answer:
aol.com MX preference = 15, mail exchanger = mailin-04.mx.aol.com
> exit

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.IRCMASTERSERVER>telnet mailin-04.mx.aol.
com
Connecting To mailin-04.mx.aol.com...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed


----------



## Glate (Jun 28, 2007)

Your error message says "Could not open connection to the host, on port 23"

mail (SMTP) uses port 25. You will notice that my telnet line is

telnet mailin-08.mx.aol.com 25

This tells telnet that it is connecting on a nonstandard port (telnet uses 23 by default we are telling it to use 25).

You can check most services using telnet. If you want to check POP3 you can telnet to port 110, IMAP 143, HTTP 80, etc.. a simple google will tell you the commands to check each protocol. It is a great tool to learn as it removes all client (Outlook, Internet Explorer, etc) issues from the equation.

Hope that helps.

p.s Make sure you use an AOL user's address that you know, and/or include something about the fact that you're testing email. If your message goes through and they mark it as spam it's just going to cause you more problems..


----------



## otherwayne (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks again. I did receive the following:

554- (RTR:CH) http://postmaster.info.aol.com/errors/554rtrch.html

Looked it up and the issue is similar to yours. It says that our IP was reported as spam...and just like that...we can not email to ANY aol users....good job AOL.

Wayne


----------

